# Making a black background?



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

What are some ways you can make a black background? I tried looking for black vinyl but can't find any stores that sell it in Chicago. I don't want to order it. What type of paint could be used? Or other ways...


----------



## Lngtall1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Felt taped to the back or black plastic also works pretty good.


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

I've taped a black trash bag the to back of the tank. The thicker ones tend to wrinkle less and look better.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Pretty much any black paint(spray or roll on) works.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Landau said:


> I've taped a black trash bag the to back of the tank. The thicker ones tend to wrinkle less and look better.


You can brush or roll a little bit of oil on the tank wall before you apply the bag to get wrinkles out if you want.

I've also heard window tint (like the kind for limos) works well.

Personally I take the easy road- just use the cheap plastic tape-on ones from the pet store.


PS- I merged your threads.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I took a sponge and put little dabs and smears of red, yellow, and green acrylic paint on the rear glass. Then wiped it around a bit to make it irregular, and when it dried I put a thick coat of black acrylic paint. The colors are subtle but they bring a bit of texture to the back of the tank - looks great!


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Don't expect to find sign vinyl in "stores". Look for sign shops. They'll gladly sell you some. Sign shops are everywhere. 

Signs by Tomorrow is one chain. 

Jim


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I used foam board that you can get at any craft store and spray painted it black. I had enough to do 2 so I kept one white and I can switch back and forth.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

the foam board sounds like a good idea. it is pretty cheap though. i like just to use some sort of spray kinda thing. but if you don't want it to be permanent, than just stick to the foam board, felt, or garbage bag.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

For small tanks, I always use black construction paper... looks suprisingly good.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just used some general Krylon Satin Black - do like 5 thin coats about an hour apart then let it dry over night. Make sure you tape it well and then you are good to go.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

cawolf86 said:


> I just used some general Krylon Satin Black - do like 5 thin coats about an hour apart then let it dry over night. Make sure you tape it well and then you are good to go.


I ended up using this but... it's oil based and taking forever. I couldn't find any in a can so I had to get spraypaint. I can't spray my tank though it's in my living room already setup. So I sprayed it into something and painted it...

I'm guna just get some regular acrylic paint and paint over it, because it's spray paint I don't think it's guna work well if I keep using it. I'll just use it as a base coat.


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

search for privacy window film at home depot...

It is a black film that applies with a soapy water solution. When you change your mind or want to do something new you just peel it off. No mess no fuss. I use the frosted one on the back of my tanks. Gives it a nice defused look. With a little LED accent light behind it


----------

